# CPU-Z Alternative

## MaximeG

Hi,

Does someone now the 'mirror' of CPU-Z (Windows) solution running on Linux ?

CPU-Z can run through Wine, but I'd rather use something native.

Thanks !

Maxime

----------

## szczerb

`cat /proc/cpuinfo` ?

----------

## MaximeG

Yes, indeed.

Unfortunately that doesn't detail as much as CPU-Z, especially for Ram, fsb ... 

[EDIT] CPU-Z doesn't work for me on wine. it complaints about some driver already loaded, then strats but doesn't display antyhing.

Regards,

Maxime

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MaximeG,

dmidecode

/proc/interrupts with /proc/cpuinfo

You can also read and decode the serial ROMs fitted to your DIMMs. lm-sensors and others can help here.

----------

## poly_poly-man

lshw

----------

## MaximeG

Thanks !  :Smile: 

@NeddySeagoon

I tried dmidecode, gives a lot of information indeed, I still need a bit of time to ... decode all of it ! 

Didn't know about the  /proc/interrupts though.

I don't know what lm_sensors are capable of actually, I know they can give info on cpu, temps ... what about memory clock ?

@poly_poly-man

Yes, I tried lshw, but unfortunately doesn't tell anything on ram clock. Otherwise, it's very nice !

Regards,

Maxime

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MaximeG,

Anything that reads and decodes the SPD ROMS on your DIMMs can tell the gory detail of the timing that your RAM is designed to run at. Thats not the same as the actual speed if you have 'tweeked' it.

lm_sensors provides a way to check out your i2c interface as many sensors use that.

With a working i2c bus, you need the kernel eeprom module to read the data from your RAM.

Reading it is one thing, decoding it is another. Its in a standard format, google will tell you what it means. There are also a few apps out there that will do the read and decode. Its not something I use very often, so I don't have names at my fingertips.

Post back if you need more detail and I'll dig some more.

----------

## MaximeG

Ok, thanks.

I'll mess around with those techy stuff then, and ask for help if needed.

Regards,

Maxime

----------

